# Let me know your favorite rifle.



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

For me i enjoy my Remington 742 .30-06 i just got. my dad has a Remington model 740 so i knew what i liked half the reason i got the 742. i want to know what you all like.


----------



## elderberry99 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have had so many different rifles over the 54 years of my life and can honestly say that each time I purchased, traded, or received a new one as a gift, it became my "favorite" rifle.
To this very day which recently I purchased a new Savage 11FL .243 with synthetic stock, it has now become my "favorite" rifle.
From Remington, Ruger, Marlin, Savage, Charter Arms, and on and on, they were or still are my "favorite" rifle. 
I have used calibers 30-06, .270, .308, 30-30, .243, 7.62X39, 6MM, and the good old .22 rim fire. I could never say my "favorite" caliber or rifle. I have loved them all..

:sniper:


----------



## arkhillbilly (Nov 24, 2005)

Browning A-bolt Stainless Stalker, any caliber will do. I have had good luck with these rifles and federal ammo.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Mine is in process right now it will be a .264Win Mag built on a model 700 action from Remington with a 27" medium contour barrel with deep fluting all bedded in a McMillan stock. With the barreled action Falcon coated matte black. It will be my favorite when it's done!


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Centerfire? Browning B.A.R. MK II 30/06 Lightweight Stalker. 22" barrel, 7.2 pounds, and iron sights.

Rimfire?
Henry .22 lr. Lever Action.


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

I got my first deer with a .243, so I'm kinda stuck on it. My dad has tried to get me to use others, but I refuse. I've shot his .223 to sight it in, but never while hunting. The funnest (is that a word?) rifle I've ever shot was an SKS stolen off of a Viet Cong on the Ho Chi Mihn Trail. That was a blast...literally! The guy in the background owns the gun.


----------



## jaybird33 (Nov 26, 2005)

just returned from a deer hunt, in north mo. took my new winchester 270 wms, made a 389 yd. dropdead dinger. guess? which rifle i will be taking next year. :sniper:


----------



## jaybird33 (Nov 26, 2005)

that is a 270 wsm . better at pulling triggers than typing . :sniper:


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

Let me make an addition to my favorite rifle mine is also a .338 RUM wich drives a 210gr TSX at 3376 and hits like the hammer of Thor. Used this year for deer and let me tell you it is a stone cold killer on deer. It is also one of my favorite rifles it is a Model 700 LSS.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

MY favorite rifle was given to me by my wife on our wedding day. It's a Remington 700 Left Hand Stainless Steel with grey laminated stock, in 270. This is my dream rifle in my favorite caliber. I had it floated, bedded, and had the trigger set to 3.5 lbs. It shoots sub MOA w/o breaking a sweat, and has accounted for a pile of one shot kills on deer & goats out to 420 yards. I"ve reverently dubbed this rifle "Grey Death".

I recently picked up it's identical twin brother, except this LH 700 is in 300 RUM. The prior owner of the RUM didn't spare the expense in setting it up, having installed a muzzle break, had the bolt lapped, and the trigger done. Beyond me why he then parted with it, but his loss was my gain. This rifle also shoots sub MOA. I call this rifle Big Brother.

Neither of these models (SS w/ the grey laminated stock) is available in left hand anymore, which adds to their asthetic value for me.

I don't think Big Brother will usurp Grey Death as my favorite any time soon, but if any rifle has the potential to do so, it does...


----------



## Scooter (Nov 4, 2005)

That's nice that you you give your rifles names too! My .300 RUM is WW and my .338 RUM is WWII. WW is for Whitetail Widowmaker!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

wow i thought i was the only one who named my rifles. I named my .30-06 Betty Lou after the famous 30 point buck song lol.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Mine would be a toss up between my M1 Garand or my M14.

My most sentimental though is the 10/22 I got for my 14th B-day from Mom and Dad.


----------

